# Lunchboxes - Danish style. Has anyone seen them?



## Clinton1 (5 Jan 2007)

A friend is looking for pictures or a description of Danish lunchboxes, so he can make some.

He saw them when he was living in Denmark as a child in the late 70's.

They were a wooden box box that opened at the end (or possibly both ends), and had a series of trays that slid out of the box. They were used to store and serve the open sandwiches that the Danes usually have. 

A few google searches have not turned up anything. 

If anyone could assist we'd both greatly appreciate it.


----------



## mr (5 Jan 2007)

You may find something here (hopefully)

http://www.sloejd-kbh.dk/tema/madkasse/pileflet.htm

cheers Mike


----------



## Scrit (5 Jan 2007)

For a minute there you almost had me going - I very nearly reported this post to the mods as yet another piece of spam  Glad I took the time to look in :lol: 

Regards

Scrit


----------



## Clinton1 (6 Jan 2007)

thanks Mike. Its in there!  

thanks for not dobbing me in to the admins, Scrit!


----------



## mr (31 Jan 2007)

Pleasure


----------

